

Implementing a trustless security with hardware wallets and multisignature - nvk
https://medium.com/@Ledger/implementing-a-trustless-security-solution-with-hardware-wallets-and-multisignature-8f50732c6f4c

======
nvk
\- Here is a link to a guide on setting it up
[http://blog.coinkite.com/post/116127008376/](http://blog.coinkite.com/post/116127008376/)

\- More information about the multisig setup
[http://blog.coinkite.com/post/102291566521/](http://blog.coinkite.com/post/102291566521/)

\- And some info about the multisig/co-sign API
[http://blog.coinkite.com/post/103555747636/](http://blog.coinkite.com/post/103555747636/)

